# Fed UP!! Help me please?!?!????



## shadygurl892007 (Mar 6, 2008)

okay my passion lies in film i have been searching for years on a good film school and yes i know there are apparent ways to find films school on this site although i have no idea exactly how to do that if someone could be of help?

anyway i have looked at bundles of schools and i just don't know i am feeling hopeless like i will never find one or the right one. people say that going to a film school is a waste of time although i have never been to one i disagree i need the hands on expereince and why the hell do i need to know useless information that does not pertain to what i want to accomplish in my life...so here i am pleading to who ever will listen what do i do...i know it is my ulitimate decsion but i know i WANT to go to a film school...one that is accredited is the problem...


----------



## rockinthecave (Mar 6, 2008)

well first, what do u want in your school... location/ city/rural/ tv/ film etc.

these are pretty major factors, at least to me they are


----------



## shadygurl892007 (Mar 6, 2008)

i want to do film like producing, directing i'm not that interested in tv and i don't care what the setting of the city is. i just want the best school


----------



## Josh (Mar 6, 2008)

Only school I can recommend on a firsthand basis is Emerson College in Boston. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 6, 2008)

As posted on other threads, there is a ton of information on this topic in the forums. The search function will lead you to it.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 6, 2008)

> Originally posted by shadygurl892007:
> i want to do film like producing, directing i'm not that interested in tv and i don't care what the setting of the city is. i just want the best school



The "best" school is not best for everyone.  The "big name" schools are easy enough to find and research.

The smaller schools are a little bit harder to find.

Google is invaluable for research.  This site is better, if you just take the time.  The best school for you is not an answer any of us can just give to you.  You have to find that yourself.

I like USC, but you might hate it...you know?

Good luck, and try not to be so angry.  Channel that energy into your writing and your filmmaking, and you'll feel much better.


----------



## shadygurl892007 (Mar 7, 2008)

so do i have to keep looking through all of the conversations in undergrad filmmaking to find the right school for me....or is there another way im not 100% on how to use this site?


----------



## rockinthecave (Mar 7, 2008)

uh if you search this site for the "big 5 schools" there was a recent forum on here about it i personally don't remember what they were but it's something like NYU, UCLA, Chapman Emerson... they're probably what most people would consider "the best"


----------



## takeashot (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi - I'm a screenwriter and an IAFT grad. I have worked on several productions in and around Philadelphia. I hope I can help you..its affordable...


the film website


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 8, 2008)

> Originally posted by shadygurl892007:
> so do i have to keep looking through all of the conversations in undergrad filmmaking to find the right school for me....or is there another way im not 100% on how to use this site?



It seems as if you want someone to just tell you what the right school for you is.  That's a dangerous wish, because you should decide this on your own.

There are myriad ways to explore and research film schools if this site doesn't work for you.  But you have to do it yourself.  Nobody can tell you the right school for you.  Nobody knows that answer but you.

You won't find your solution in some magical internet forum thread...a thread might open your eyes to a school you've never heard of or really considered, or give you a better and more personalized insight than a book will.  

The schools all have websites listing their curriculums and approaches...  

A visit or two might be required to help you make the final call. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 8, 2008)

Jayimess is completely right. The film school that is best for you is a personal decision. Visit the campuses, look at their websites, talk to current students, and look them up on LOAFS or Film School Confidential.

You want a school that fits your personality-- otherwise you'll spend 4-7 years miserable.


----------

